# Michael Bush in Nashville



## SteveBee

Odie Blackmon in Nashville is hosting Michael Bush to come speak on Sunday, June 3rd. The location is still tentative but I'll post it here as soon as we know. If you're on this site, you know who Michael is and will definitely want to take advantage of this opportunity. He will be signing and selling his books, including The Practical Beekeeper. This is an excellent book on common-sense beekeeping and is what Greg and I use as our guide for keeping bees. 

There will be a fee to attend, but Odie is trying to keep it low. Probably $10 per person....and that's a deal!

Pass this information on to the members of your local bee association and anyone else you think may be interested. 

Stay tuned for the location.

PLEASE CLICK ON OUR WEBSITE LINK BELOW AND CLICK ON EITHER PHOTO AT THE BOTTOM OF THE HOME PAGE TO SEND US AN EMAIL TO LET US KNOW IF YOU'RE INTERESTED AND HOW MANY PEOPLE YOU THINK YOU'D BRING. WE NEED TO GET SOME IDEA OF A NUMBER. THANKS.


----------



## buhbee

I'm there, dude!


----------



## chicklet

I am definitely interested in attending and will be looking forward to more details.


----------



## PeteBridwell

Awesome! Keep us posted.


----------



## Tnmedic

Very interested in attending


----------



## predsfan

Please keep us posted. I'm in.


----------



## Slow Modem

If I don't have to work that day, I'd be interested.


----------



## SteveBee

UPDATE....Trevecca University. Below is Odie's email copied:

Trevecca University is confirmed but I don't have times yet for sure. We are talking about doing a segment at 3pm that's for experienced beekeepers and then a 6pm for more basic info and hive building. That would allow the permaculture workshop folks to attend the second half when they are done with their class. The fee will probably be $10 for one class or $15 for both. Times to be posted soon.


----------



## slickbrightspear

I will try to get off work and would love to meet mike bush


----------



## SteveBee

Here's some more information on this event.

http://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/news/


----------



## buhbee

Latest details here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...on-3-June-2012-from-3-7pm&p=796247#post796247

or here:

http://honeysunapiary.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/michael-bush-workshop-sunday-3-june-2012-from-3-7pm/

Thanks,


----------



## SteveBee

Reminder....Michael Bush in Nashville tomorrow at Trevecca.


----------

